# website?



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Am I really out of the loop and don't know what is going on, or is the website gone?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

It's been updated, so if you used a link to get to the forums, it will no longer work. You can get to the forum on the homepage or through this link:

http://www.homeofpapas.org/board/index.php


----------

